
Show HN: An AMD GPU Fan Controller for Linux, in Rust - robotmay
https://git.sr.ht/~robotmay/amdgpu-fancontrol
======
robotmay
This was how I spent my Saturday. Needs a bit of polish, but I'm pretty happy
with how it turned out, i.e. it works and my PC hasn't exploded yet.

There's an equivalent in Python that I've seen, but this felt like a good use
for Rust to me. One feature I specifically wanted was for it to run the fans
higher for longer, so that it doesn't just sit at a temperature boundary
turning the fans on/off all the time.

